# Something or Other



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fsomething-or-other


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Much, much better than the original!

CONGRATS


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Much, much better than the original!
> 
> CONGRATS


LOL, hardly.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

nice laid back version, smooth on the guitar too


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Dave good cover. Way to go. Really liked your voice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Found this old live video. This made me lose 35 lbs  Having the lights go out mid song was a bit of a scare.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent video! 
I still like your version better than those other guys. 

35 lbs is A LOT!!

Now I'm thinking that I need to lose a good 10-15 lbs more.


----------

